# Talking to the doc about it..



## Girl (Jun 19, 2006)

I find myself thinking about it over and over again, I dont know why I am so afraid how the doc will react about my problem, I am afraid he wont laugh at me, or I dont know what he will say.. I hate this it makes me feel so shame of myself... but if I wont go to him I cant go to the hospital for the checks.. wish I didnt need to go through this..


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2008)

Oh hun I'm so sorry - what you don't say what the problem IS - I'm assuming you mean discussing your bowels - or are you talking about depression/anxiety? I can assure you, any doctor worth his/her salt will have heard your story, however embarrassing you think it is, hundreds or thousands of times before and if he/she is a decent, sympathetic and proactive bod, should applaud you for having the guts and gumption to come along and do something about it rather than procrastinating.If you want to PM me - please do - if I can be of more specific help, if you wish to discuss it?Good luck - there is nothing to be embarrassed/ashamed about, I promise.Sue xxx


----------



## Girl (Jun 19, 2006)

Thanks Dear I sent you message, I hope this time it will arrive.. and if not you can try to send me one..Just health


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2008)

Hiya GirlIndeed I did get your PM - hopefully you'll have mine too and hopefully you will be able to go and see your doctor - there is nothing to fear, I'm sure.Good luckSue xx


----------

